# Warning - Orkut album view javascript - Never click on it !!!



## din (Apr 1, 2008)

Today morning I received a scrap from my friend which said - use this javascript to view protected albums in Orkut. Usually I never click on those, but was checking something in browser and clicked on the wrong tab (clicked on javascript)

It opened something like a hacking tutorial. I immediately closed it, and guess what ?

I was subscribed to 28 communities !!!

I couldn't not belive it, all were SRK, Sachin fan etc. I got mad and preses unjoin one by one and finally got rid of that.

That was not the end.

When I checked my friends sccrap I saw a scrap written by me !!! That said click here to view protected albums, then another javascript. I was really worried. That click not only subscribed 28 communities to my community list plus it wrote scrapin the scrapbook of about 60 friends  They will think its me written that. Had to open each scrap book to delete it

Please do not click on such script / link etc. I am very careful usually and clicking in the morning was a mistake from me, anyway thought I will leave a warning.

Anyone had this experience today ?

Note : Please do not check this site as I have no clue what is there, may be teh javascript resides there, was there in the link - geocities.com/sawansite

So if you see that in a link, do not click.

Now, this is not an april fool message, please take it seriously.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

I am thinking of deleting my orkut account.I am still there for some old friends and some forums


----------



## hullap (Apr 1, 2008)

thats why i hate orkut


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, my sister had got a similar scrap in Orkut too... I think I posted a query at that time - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80693 - they are harmless but annoying spams...

Arun


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 1, 2008)

Din See this *www.orkutplus.org/2008/03/latest-future-orkut-worm-is-coming.html




_


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 1, 2008)

The people who chain spread them are culprit.They unknowing forward it to all.The scrap to all trick is on wild.
Can't help, just ignore them.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe this is why they have a security tip "Never paste a URL or script into your browser while logged into orkut.com, no matter what it claims to do"


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 2, 2008)

same happened to me also

Its my mistake, I accept
Thank good this script was harmless, not stealing any password.


----------



## axxo (Apr 2, 2008)

happened a month before...then forced to delete all 20+ communities.
good thing is that no entries in my friends list as the account created just for exploring orkut so no worry about scrap entries.


----------



## ThinkFree (Apr 2, 2008)

Google keeps you telling not to use any script in your browser window when orkut is open but people don't mind this warning and use scripts to send scraps/photos to all friends in one go. Google itself must allow users to send mass scraps to users so that don't take risk by using these scripts


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

asnvin said:


> Google keeps you telling not to use any script in your browser window when orkut is open but people don't mind this warning and use scripts to send scraps/photos to all friends in one go. Google itself must allow users to send mass scraps to users so that don't take risk by using these scripts


if thats the case then all good users of orkut would just get off it.... unable to bear the spam rush 



_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

orkut needs to be banned.. its ruining Indian youths..


----------



## juggler (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> orkut needs to be banned.. its ruining Indian youths..



ya it should be banned


----------



## utsav (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> orkut needs to be banned.. its ruining Indian youths..



ya man i know u r ruined


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

utsav said:


> ya man i know u r ruined



Duh, i'm not addicted to orkut like u


----------



## utsav (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Duh, i'm not addicted to orkut like u



addicted ! Me? lol.i have only 92 scraps and 19 friends and u call me addicted. Ha ha.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

utsav said:


> addicted ! Me? lol.i have only 92 scraps and 19 friends and u call me addicted. Ha ha.



go and see mine..


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 2, 2008)

Let me check. Give me ur orkut id


----------



## iMav (Apr 2, 2008)

mis-use of orkut is more as compared to facebook


----------



## utsav (Apr 2, 2008)

@giga. U r very new 2 orkut.my id is over a year old .


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

I just delete these kinda scraps. Not another thought.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

I used orkut right from its beginning.. but now deleted once these mass scrapping scripts were put into use hehe....

but I have to give credit to Orkut.. I have found many long forgotten friends again... now I have their email Ids so no probs 


_


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

utsav said:


> @giga. U r very new 2 orkut.my id is over a year old .



arre bhai, go and see the date of first scraps... its 2006!

I'm not new to ORKUT... piss


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> arre bhai, go and see the date of first scraps... its 2006!



lol utsav's must be 1800


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

^ yeah may be, he thinks he is the ape


----------



## nvidia (Apr 2, 2008)

Orkut sucks.
Usually most of them in orkut are n00bs who wont know anything other than sending (s)craps.
Have a look at this -


> FROM THE DIRECTOR OF ORKUT,EVERYBODY SORRY FOR THEINTERRUPTION BUT ORKUT IS CLOSING THE SYSTEM DOWN BECAUSE TOO MANY BOTTERS ARE TAKING UP ALL THE NAMES, WE ONLY HAVE 57 NAMES LEFT,
> IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO CLOSE YOUR ACCOUNT, DONT SEND THIS MESSAGE, IF YOU WANT
> TOKEEP YOUR ACCOUNT ,SEND THIS MESSAGE TO EVERYONE ON YOUR LIST.
> THIS IS NOT A JOKE, YOU'LL BE SORRY IF YOU DONT SEND IT. THANKS DIRECTOR OFORKUT, TIM BUISKI. WHOEVER DOESNT SEND THIS MESSAGE, YOUR ACCOUNT WILLBEDEACTIVATED AND IT WILL COST YOU $ 10.00 A MONTH TO USE IT.


----------



## hullap (Apr 2, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Orkut sucks.


TRUE
AND ROFL on the quote


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 2, 2008)

I left orkut..........
just have a account for my old friends.


----------

